# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner > Art Design >  >  Budding illustrator seeks female 18-20 w/ good skillz

## Placebo

... or anybody who has been successfully making a living from graphic illustration on the net  ::bowdown:: 
Before you hit 'x', all I'm asking is the occasional push and constructive criticism

My father happens to be a commercial airbrush artist and he's mentoring me most of the way, however he's very old-school about digital media and hasn't a clue how I would go about this.
So sure, he's great for design and advice chat, but that's about it.

What can I give in return? Well I'm a developer in a lot of languages, and I'm a walking encyclopedia about a lot of lucid dreaming and sleep/napping topics.

Anybody able to show me the ropes?

----------

